# Most useful upgrade for my Hitorque mini mill 3960.



## Ken from ontario (Feb 2, 2017)

I am getting tired of banging my knuckles locking /unlocking the spindle drawbar so I think the most urgent and easy to make project would be to machine a spindle lock  for it, am I the only one feeling the need for such a contraption?
I am left handed ,maybe that has something to do with it,at any rate, there's a spindle lock I'm following  on youtube that is easy to machine and anyone with a little milling know how can do it.

Has any of you ever bought the ready made spindle lock by MLS ? they also sell an updated version for the 3990 that has a magnetic lock, now that would be a nice one to have but a shopmade type would cost me next to nothing.


----------



## master of none (Feb 2, 2017)

I made one and it was very easy just take your time watch the vid and go for it.Mine made a world of difference .


----------



## Ken from ontario (Feb 2, 2017)

master of none said:


> I made one and it was very easy just take your time watch the vid and go for it.Mine made a world of difference .


Good to know it worked out for you, It sure sounds like a very interesting project for both hobbyists and the pros ,when put to use, it should make a significant improvement.
Thanks for your input.


----------



## Ken from ontario (Feb 10, 2017)

I am half way there,made the block , drilled the 3 holes but since I don't own a lathe I can't make the pin the same way as the video , instead, I 'm using a threaded rod that fits in the spindle hole,which means when I need to change tools I just thread the rod in the hole to lock the spindle but the drawback  is I must remember to back it out  before tuning the machine on.

How did you make the pin?  did you drill a hole with a split pin in it to hold the spring?


----------



## Charles Spencer (Feb 10, 2017)

Ken from ontario said:


> I am half way there,made the block , drilled the 3 holes but since I don't own a lathe I can't make the pin the same way as the video , instead, I 'm using a threaded rod that fits in the spindle hole,which means when I need to change tools I just thread the rod in the hole to lock the spindle but the drawback  is I must remember to back it out  before tuning the machine on.
> 
> How did you make the pin?  did you drill a hole with a split pin in it to hold the spring?
> 
> View attachment 225992



Non sequiter.

Non sequiter.

I had a lathe for three years before I got a mill.  I never even possibly imagined an opposite progression.


----------



## Ken from ontario (Feb 11, 2017)

Charles Spencer said:


> Non sequiter.
> 
> Non sequiter.
> 
> I had a lathe for three years before I got a mill.  I never even possibly imagined an opposite progression.



I know it doesn't sound logical but I'm also a hobby woodworker and my milling machine act as a glorified drill press,lol.
my old DP speed only goes as low as 300 rpm but this little mill has lower RPM and high enough torque for a lot of woodworking tasks such as using forstner bits,etc.
. I'm seriously planning on opening some shop space to accommodate a small metal lathe


----------



## llamatrails (Mar 26, 2017)

Might be a bit late here, but I also don't have a lathe (yet).  So, I will adapt the spindle handle/pin that came with the mill to replace the bolt in Charlie Sarsfield's plans.

Rick


----------

